# Mouse montado en varias partes



## theoq (Feb 19, 2009)

Holaa a tdos
Tengo un problemilla con un mouse que me voy a hacer
el lector lo voy a montar junto a los 2 botones en un tippex de ratón mini. Estos irán conectados con cables a una central, que tendrá todos los componentes y de la que saldrá un cable al ordenador
el problema es que el raton de donde saco los circuitos es de bola, como podría adaptarlo a el lecto laser? Funciona con unos engranajes que se mueven junto a la bola entre un diodo que aporta luz y un Q1 que creo que interpreta si hay movimiento


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 19, 2009)

El sistema de un raton Laser es completamente incompatible con el de un raton de "bola", en un raton de bola la bolita hace mover 2 ejes en las posiciones X y Y y estos a su vez hacen mover a un disco ranurado que interrumpe 2 rayos de luz infrarojos por cada eje, despues esta información se interpreta con el micro del raton para saber si se movio hacia adelante o hacia atras

En cambio en un raton Laser, un rayo laser "ilumina" (como si fuera un flash) el punto donde esta colocado el raton para que una microcamara CCD tome miles de fotografias por minuto, estas fotos se comparan entre si para saber el desplazamiento del raton


----------



## theoq (Feb 20, 2009)

entonces me podrias enviar el diagrama de un raton con laser, y auqe quiero montra tan solo el lectro y los botones en el tippex, y con un cable al resto de componentes. Gracias


----------



## soschorni (Feb 20, 2009)

el tema es, vas a conseguir esa microcamara...
yo que vos, me compro un mouse laser bn berreta de esos que los botones se salen bolando y de hay saco todo


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aqui hay un datasheet de Avago, que fabrica esos chips.. alli puedes ver el modo de operacion general, pero si tu raton es de otra marca puede ser que varie

http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/n...ces/navigation_sensors/laserstream/adns-6000/


----------



## theoq (Feb 21, 2009)

lo del mouse barato puede ser buena idea.Probare´, cuando lo tenga posteré una fotico


----------

